# God, what is that word called?



## cinderblock (Feb 12, 2015)

Need a little help guys. Unfortunately, my Google failed me. 

I forgot the word that describes the condition where you have no genitals. It's commonly brought up when discussing toys like barbie dolls and aliens. I know there's a word for it, but goddamnit, I cannot for the life of me recall.


----------



## Chaseanthemum (Feb 12, 2015)

angenesis? androgynous? idk lol I feel like I've read the word somewhere too. Now you've got me all bothered about it! ugh!


----------



## cinderblock (Feb 12, 2015)

It seemed like a relatively common scientific word. It's thrown around plenty in the popcultural community. I'm very surprised nobody here knows lulz


----------



## Plasticweld (Feb 13, 2015)

It's called married with two small children, no sleep, no privacy, no money and no time!


----------



## Sam (Feb 13, 2015)

Eunuch.


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 13, 2015)

Intersex (a.k.a., "Pat")


----------



## Cran (Feb 13, 2015)

It depends on which direction you are coming from. 



Chaseanthemum said:


> angenesis?


If you mean: *agenesis*, then yes, that's one way - coming from the born without genitalia.

Another term from this direction in biology is *asexual*.

If it refers to living, reproducing beings, then *parthenogenesis* and *agamous* come into the conversation.



Sam said:


> Eunuch.


Another, if coming from the (usually) pre-pubescent (usually male) castration; or if done to an intended singer, *castrato*.

Another broader term here is *neuter*.



Chaseanthemum said:


> androgynous?





Pluralized said:


> Intersex (a.k.a., "Pat")


Either, if coming from the indeterminate gender direction. 

Or, *epicine* (having characteristics of both or neither gender).

Again, we can also get *agender* or *genderless* or *neutrois* ...


ETA: Another common word used to describe the nether regions of dolls and aliens is *sexless*.


----------



## Morkonan (Feb 13, 2015)

cinderblock said:


> Need a little help guys. Unfortunately, my Google failed me.
> 
> I forgot the word that describes the condition where you have no genitals. ...I know there's a word for it, but goddamnit, I cannot for the life of me recall.



Bored?


----------



## Dunluchyn (Feb 24, 2015)

Ambiguos genitalia may be what you are looking for...a condition where it is unclear what sex the newborn is...can't find anything else which may fit your needs.

http://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/bhcv2/bhcarticles.nsf/pages/Birth_defects_ambiguous_genitalia


----------

